# Am I nuts?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you been regularly brushing and combing him right down to the skin? If not he probably already has mats forming, and when his coat begins to change in a few months they will develop rapidly! Many of us on here groom our own poodles - I highly recommend Shirlee Kalstone's book on poodle grooming for advice on how to use the equipment safely, and how to hold the dog to avoid injury: Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell reference books): Shirlee Kalstone: 0785555028081: Amazon.com: Books

There are also helpful video links in the grooming section. But you may find the first thing you need to work on is getting him relaxed about being brushed and combed all over, and having his feet and face handled - I'd start doing lots of short sessions every day, with really good treats for a few seconds good behaviour, and gradually work up to longer sessions.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Max will probably outgrow the motion sickness. It is probably an inner ear problem that will rectify itself as he grows. I had the same problem with Cosi. And it was doubly upsetting because he was in show coat. I could drive the whole way home, pull into the driveway and he would vomit. He now 19 mos and has been a good traveller since 9 mos.

I agree with FJM on the Shirlee Kalstone book. It is very informative. I know that drying can be scarey for young dogs. But just keep it low key and he will become used to it. Cosi actually jumps up on the grooming table after his bath. He does not enjoy the high velocity drying, but he LOVES to have a one on one time with me.

I was like you years ago. I was nervous about grooming and probably did a terrible job. But over the years with my poodles I have become proficient at grooming. You have the added benefit of being able to watch grooming videos on Youtube. They were not available when I first started out grooming my poodles. The best bet is to relax and enjoy the experience and know that the more you groom, the better you will become.

Another bonus is that you have this Poodle Forum to answer any questions you may have. Good Luck.


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks so much!

I have been combing him down to the skin, or rather up from the skin. There are no mats at this point.
I comb his hair every day - he didn't like the brush the groomer gave me - not sure if I was brushing his hair wrong. 
She had groomed him close the day before she brought him to me - that was about 6 weeks ago.

I am going to order the book tonight. And I've watched the videos a couple of times. 

thanks again!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Definitely don't think you're nuts. I prefer being able to leave the actual hair cutting to a groomer, but one of the things I enjoy most about having a poodle as a pet is the brushing and combing. It's so relaxing and my poodle that I raised from a pup just loved to lay on the couch with me while I line brushed him every night. Reminds me of when I was a little girl and my grandmother used to comb out my wet hair until it was dry and then braid it while we watched tv together.

That said, it's worth it to find someone locally who can give you a good starting groom to work from and can evaluate your brushing - because often people think they are doing it correctly until someone shows them.

As for the "danger zones", the webbing between the legs and the body are the only places that really scare me as an amateur. That armpit / groin skin is just so thin.


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

TLP said:


> Max will probably outgrow the motion sickness. It is probably an inner ear problem that will rectify itself as he grows. I had the same problem with Cosi. And it was doubly upsetting because he was in show coat. I could drive the whole way home, pull into the driveway and he would vomit. He now 19 mos and has been a good traveller since 9 mos.
> 
> I agree with FJM on the Shirlee Kalstone book. It is very informative. I know that drying can be scarey for young dogs. But just keep it low key and he will become used to it. Cosi actually jumps up on the grooming table after his bath. He does not enjoy the high velocity drying, but he LOVES to have a one on one time with me.
> 
> ...


thanks for the encouragement!

I hope he outgrows the motion sickness. What is weird is he showed no signs of it from his long trek to get to me (although most of that was on highway), but the first time I put him in the car - bingo. 

yeah, it is amazing what you can find on you tube! I have ordered the book - should get it by Monday. plus the clippers used in one of the videos.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you have any standard poodle breeders nearby? I learned by spending time with my first spoo's breeder when she groomed hers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

Ciscley said:


> Definitely don't think you're nuts. I prefer being able to leave the actual hair cutting to a groomer, but one of the things I enjoy most about having a poodle as a pet is the brushing and combing. It's so relaxing and my poodle that I raised from a pup just loved to lay on the couch with me while I line brushed him every night. Reminds me of when I was a little girl and my grandmother used to comb out my wet hair until it was dry and then braid it while we watched tv together.
> 
> That said, it's worth it to find someone locally who can give you a good starting groom to work from and can evaluate your brushing - because often people think they are doing it correctly until someone shows them.
> 
> As for the "danger zones", the webbing between the legs and the body are the only places that really scare me as an amateur. That armpit / groin skin is just so thin.


it was my intention to bring him to someone for a few times, so I could watch, but, standard poodles are not very common around here - unbelievable. I tried googling for PCA and couldn't find one within a 2 hour drive. I could bring him to the local "big box" pet store, but that doesn't thrill me. 

Thanks for the info on the thin areas.


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

frecklesdmk said:


> Do you have any standard poodle breeders nearby? I learned by spending time with my first spoo's breeder when she groomed hers.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the suggestion. I ended up getting Max from several states away. I was thinking of trying to contact the one breeder I had found that is less than an hour away. But I think I will give it a shot myself first.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Honestly, if you don't care if your dog has a perfect haircut, do it yourself. It saves a bunch of time and your dog will generally prefer you over a stranger. If you take your time and go slow, you can't really hurt your dog too much. I have nicked Weegee a couple time when he moves, but nothing even close to being serious. 

Side note: My German shepherd STILL gets carsick and she is 5. It's all in her head though. When she was younger, she had legitimate carsickness. She would vomit every time, even on short rides. Now she only vomits when we are going up north, or home from up north (3 hour ride). Sometimes she vomits before we actually leave the driveway. If you have someone in the backseat they can try to catch it in a bucket. We are pretty successful.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If he was clipped short, that will make it much, much easier. For some reason I was envisaging him with 5 1/2 months of coat, and you battling with a comb...!

Sophy had terrible motion sickness and car anxiety as a pup. I spent a week or two sitting with her in the car, at first for 10 minutes or so, building up t an hour, with a really good chew treat for her and books and music for me. Once she was relaxed about sitting in the car, I drove it just a few yards, gave her a treat, and out we got. Then to the end of the drive, and eventually on very short trips to very nice places. A lot of it was anxiety, associating the car with the stress of leaving her Mum and siblings. Ginger tablets/biscuits also helped, as did not feeding her for an hour or two before travelling, and making sure she had a walk before a journey of any length. It improved enormously as she grew up, but I still have to avoid winding roads, and brake and change gears very smoothly, or she will be sick.


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Seems like carsickness is rather common in standard poodles? Non of my dogs ever had car sickness until I got Lexie. She pukes the very first time we drove her home from the breeder, so I think fmj is right that a lot of it is association with leaving mom and siblings. I am really hoping that she grows out of it so we can go places...it really is a bummer...

In regards to grooming, after I did it for the first time, it was easy. The first time was VERY nerve wrecking though...sweat beading down my forehead and all...same with the first time of ear hair plucking, very nervous the first time, but once I realized that it didn't hurt her as much as I thought it would, then it was very easy. It's all about getting over the very first time, IMO. Good luck! And definitely ask questions, people on PF are the best, they have all kinds of good advice and very willing to share too!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

MyMax said:


> thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> I hope he outgrows the motion sickness. What is weird is he showed no signs of it from his long trek to get to me (although most of that was on highway), but the first time I put him in the car - bingo.
> 
> yeah, it is amazing what you can find on you tube! I have ordered the book - should get it by Monday. plus the clippers used in one of the videos.


I know what you mean... Maddie came home in my car and it was a 4 hour drive, no throwing up. Now when I put her in car to go anywhere- erp everywhere. I'm hoping that she outgrows it like Max did. It seemed to coincide with his getting tall enough to see out the windshield. :ahhhhh:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I just got two puppies, both 10.5 weeks old now. My breeder, who lives about 20 minutes away hooked me up with a friend who is a member of the Poodle Club. She's willing to help me get started and I have an appointment tomorrow. I have yet to buy my own clippers, but she's going to teach me a little bit. I am prepared to pay for the lessons if that is asked of me. We didn't discuss it. It almost sounded like it might be a favor...just to help new Poodle owners.

My point is, that you might look up the Poodle Club in your area and see about joining it, ask if there's anyone who would be willing to mentor you a little bit, just to get you going.

I know...it's a little unnerving to think of the first few times clipping, being careful of the webbing between the toes, the face etc. But with someone to help, I think it would take the curse off of it. And once we get onto it, I'm sure it will be much easier. Plus, it's cheaper than a groomer and another one of those bonding experiences with you and your puppy.


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

vicky2200 said:


> Honestly, if you don't care if your dog has a perfect haircut, do it yourself. It saves a bunch of time and your dog will generally prefer you over a stranger. If you take your time and go slow, you can't really hurt your dog too much. I have nicked Weegee a couple time when he moves, but nothing even close to being serious.


that was kind of my thought. Thanks - 
I have a feeling it will be like the first time I gave my first child a bath, lol. Learned how to do that from a book, too - without the extra advice I've gotten from You tube and here.

thanks for the info on your shepherd & car sickness, too. I'm hoping I can get him accustomed slowly.


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

fjm said:


> If he was clipped short, that will make it much, much easier. For some reason I was envisaging him with 5 1/2 months of coat, and you battling with a comb...!
> 
> as did not feeding her for an hour or two before travelling, and making sure she had a walk before a journey of any length. It improved enormously as she grew up, but I still have to avoid winding roads, and brake and change gears very smoothly, or she will be sick.



yeah, I forgot to put that in original post - he had been clipped short the day before I got him, so it'll be six weeks. His muzzle is just beginning to fill in. 


I have a feeling like your Sophy, Max associates the car with leaving home and also vet visits. I need to maybe drive him to the park. And try not to brake too much.


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

Jcjshelton said:


> Seems like carsickness is rather common in standard poodles? Non of my dogs ever had car sickness until I got Lexie. She pukes the very first time we drove her home from the breeder, so I think fmj is right that a lot of it is association with leaving mom and siblings. I am really hoping that she grows out of it so we can go places...it really is a bummer...
> 
> In regards to grooming, after I did it for the first time, it was easy. The first time was VERY nerve wrecking though...sweat beading down my forehead and all...same with the first time of ear hair plucking, very nervous the first time, but once I realized that it didn't hurt her as much as I thought it would, then it was very easy. It's all about getting over the very first time, IMO. Good luck! And definitely ask questions, people on PF are the best, they have all kinds of good advice and very willing to share too!


thanks for the reassurance! I feel better about trying knowing I'm not the only nervous one.

Everyone here has been so kind.

The only other dog I had with car sickness was our tri-color collie. All the mutts were fine, lol.


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

Angl said:


> I know what you mean... Maddie came home in my car and it was a 4 hour drive, no throwing up. Now when I put her in car to go anywhere- erp everywhere. I'm hoping that she outgrows it like Max did. It seemed to coincide with his getting tall enough to see out the windshield. :ahhhhh:


I bought him a good halter that the seat belt goes through, hoping he can see out the window and be okay.


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I just got two puppies, both 10.5 weeks old now. My breeder, who lives about 20 minutes away hooked me up with a friend who is a member of the Poodle Club. She's willing to help me get started and I have an appointment tomorrow. I have yet to buy my own clippers, but she's going to teach me a little bit. I am prepared to pay for the lessons if that is asked of me. We didn't discuss it. It almost sounded like it might be a favor...just to help new Poodle owners.
> 
> My point is, that you might look up the Poodle Club in your area and see about joining it, ask if there's anyone who would be willing to mentor you a little bit, just to get you going.
> 
> I know...it's a little unnerving to think of the first few times clipping, being careful of the webbing between the toes, the face etc. But with someone to help, I think it would take the curse off of it. And once we get onto it, I'm sure it will be much easier. Plus, it's cheaper than a groomer and another one of those bonding experiences with you and your puppy.



I can't find a Poodle Club anywhere near me. Closest one I could find is about 2 1/2 hours away. I think I might try finding a show and attending, seeing what I can find there. After all, just because it's not on the web, and doesn't show up in Google searches, doesn't mean it doesn't exist, lol.

Max is so sweet and we have bonded to the point that I sometimes think his name should be Shadow. 

good luck with your clipping lessons. If I get myself spooked I might just leave his feet curlyish until I am more comfortable grooming him.:argh:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Have you tried contacting New England Pet Professional s? A very supportive group of groomers & they have Seminars & Grooming Completions in October. They might have a list of groomers in NYC. Also search for National Certified Pet Groomers or International Professional Groomers.


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

3dogs said:


> Have you tried contacting New England Pet Professional s? A very supportive group of groomers & they have Seminars & Grooming Completions in October. They might have a list of groomers in NYC. Also search for National Certified Pet Groomers or International Professional Groomers.


Thank you, I will check both groups.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Is Jersey City, NJ to far?


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

3dogs said:


> Is Jersey City, NJ to far?


I would consider going to Jersey City for a known good groomer, but I just got a recommendation for a woman who will probably come to my home and who will probably be willing to teach me - my dil is contacting her in the morning for me.

thank you all for all of your suggestions and ideas!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Jcjshelton said:


> Seems like carsickness is rather common in standard poodles?


I hope, like the boys pee on themselves thread, this is a case of no one thinks to mention it if their dogs DON'T puke, only if they do.

Otherwise I'm in the lucky minority again cause none of my poodles, standards or toy, have had car sickness. I had a cat who was beyond awful with it, but all my other animals have been fine, including all the service dog pups I transport.

Though I do always use a booster / harness combo for my dogs until they are too large for it. And therefore they can see out the windows of my Mini from the first time they ride.

Even as frightened as Danno used to be of riding in cars, and as bad as his stomach issues have always been, he's never been car sick.


----------

